# local plants for aquarium ??



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone with any info on local hardy ontario freshwater plants, whether they could be grown successfully with minimal sunlight ie 7hrs ??

And which body of water to get them from ??

Thanks


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most plants in Lake Ontario are quite hardy, my uncle gets all his stuff from Lake Ontario. Just make sure you rinse them well before introducing to your tank, just in case.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Native plants can be hit or miss. Many have a dormant period over the winter, and die off in a tank.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree that it is a hit or miss but most plants who do have a dormant period will only trigger this self-defense mechanism when the temperature of the water drops as well as shorter days. If you maintain your tank at the lighting and temperature of the summer waters, I am pretty sure that they will live and grow all year long. 7 hours is pretty short for nearly any plant, the plants in lake ontario get around around 14 hours of sunlight in the summer, which is when they look the best. As for where to get these plants, get them in places where the lake water is safe to swim in and drink, most places around toronto is pretty dirty, I personally got some from Belle River, Ontario, their lake has a huge population of fish and the waters are extremely clean. I stay away from urban areas since we are so much dirtier than the rural areas.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is what I found today in swampy arear near Humber River.
I planted them in a tub on the balcony to see if they are going to survive.

THis plant actually looks like hygrophila 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuckenia_pectinata









This one is elodea


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Keep us posted on your exploits  I wish to know how they fare in aquariums as well.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

that 3rd picture, the plant, what is the name ??
it is pretty common on lake simcoe, in 10-50 feet, under the ice in the winter time, I am thinking that some plants can survive, thrive under shady and colder conditions.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

It is elodea
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elodea
my favorite is inm the second picture.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

BillD said:


> Native plants can be hit or miss. Many have a dormant period over the winter, and die off in a tank.


A dose of potassium permanganate or bleach (but not on the elodea) and a long QT are a good plan too...I witnessed a friends tank take a big below the belt kick in the livestock for the sake of a few free plants. Never figured out what he "imported" to say 100% for sure but it all started a week or so after the plants arrived.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried many plants from a lake near my cottage. They have a cycle of dying off in the winter. I've found one plant that has been green a whole year but it didn't grow at all. I'll have to get a picture for you guys because I can't ID it


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Found some new plants:


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I've been thinking of trying some local lake plants in outdoor ponds as well. There are some nice lillies growing near a dock on lake simcoe as well as a few different things I can see from the shore at my cottage. Have to don a wetsuit if I want to go get them but free is free lol.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

According to this web site: http://haltonhelps.com/Egardening/NativePlants/Ontario native grasses.htm 
Eleocharis parvula is native plant to Ontario


----------

